# Alfine wheel build - which lacing?



## Mulcher (Sep 29, 2009)

I'm about to build a 29'er wheel with a 36h Alfine 8, and was wondering how people got on with either the 2x, or 3x lacing? I've heard that the 3x doesn't get on well due to the Alfines large flange. 

Tony.


----------



## dru (Sep 4, 2006)

3X is fine with a 36 hole 622 rim. I've got 1000km of off road (including an O cup race), and 1000 km of road riding on mine with exactly one broken spoke. Other than that the rim has stayed pretty much true despite numerous crashes. My back rim is a Salsa Delgado Race 29er at 440 g, not known for strength. However it was built up by hand with decent DT spokes.
Drew


----------



## Mulcher (Sep 29, 2009)

Thanks for your comment Dru. Good to hear positive experience with a 3x lacing.

Tony.


----------



## TimT (Jan 1, 2004)

I have a 32 hole Alfine at 2x with Sapim Race spokes and 1/2" alloy Polyax nipples on a Sun EQ27 rim in 29" No broken spokes. Dude if your braking spokes somethings wrong.

Tim


----------



## DFYFZX (Jun 19, 2009)

Would 3x be ok with a 32 hole 29er rim? I'm a wheel idiot but I'm going to have a custom wheel built and don't want to specify a weak build. Is 2x the way to go with a 29er 32 hole setup???


----------



## decipher (Aug 17, 2007)

According to the Alfine 11 tech instructions 3x or 4x lacing is required.


----------



## komekomegaijin (Nov 9, 2008)

Alfine 8 32 hole, Salsa Semi Disc rim, DT spokes and 3 cross lacing. My first wheel build and been supporting my 210 pounds and B.O.B. trailer flawlessly.


----------

